# Port Knocking



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anybody know much about Port Knocking? I am thinking about trying it out so i can work on my home computer from work but i dont know how set up ZoneAlarm free to make it work? - or if you can do it with ZA Free? Can anybody suggest good (free) software to make it work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a site that you can read about it. I personally know nothing about it. :smile:

http://www.portknocking.org/


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks,


----------

